# looking into skids, need input cat vs bobcat



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

looking into two possible skids for both snow removal, and other uses i may find for it. first, ill say i used to work at a bobcat dealer as a mechanic, and im more than familiar with diesels and these machines, so maintenance and basic repair isnt an issue.

first machine is a bobcat 773 wheel machine. enclosed cab heat/a/c the whole 9 yards. it has 2600 hours on it, needs a seal somewhere, doesnt make a difference to me. comes with trailer (i have one already) and a log grappler as well as a bucket. 12k for everything. its a 2000

next, a smaller machine with more horsepower (20 more or so) is the cat 247b its a track machine, with joysticks, which i think is nicer than foot controls, and 1000 hours. its a 2005, the guy wants 20k i offered 17.5k. what do you guys think? this is the same thing, heat and a/c enclosed cab, tracks are decent, its in nicer shape, but doesnt come with the log grapple.

the 773 can load higher i believe being that its a bigger machine, and should push a snow pusher just fine, but it can load into a bigger truck which is a deciding factor for me. but not a turning point. i need a good versatile machine that will push a bigger pusher and be the most cost effective, if it means paying more for a machine with 1/3 the hours and tracks, then so be it. just want some advice, and some insight on what people are paying for these machines, i dont want to overpay either.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm a Caterpillar guy buy I honestly gave to say the asv undercarriage is not impressive. It will go through anything but it's a high maintenance machine. I'm actually so fed up with mine I'm looking to trade mine in for a wheel machine. I hate bobcat but they're older machines are pretty solid truth be told. Personally I think the cat is a nicer machine and a better machine overall but the bobcat is less of a headache and a better deal by the sounds of it


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

As far as tracks go in snow, I hear theyre worse than wheel machines.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

pipelayer;1889017 said:


> looking into two possible skids for both snow removal, and other uses i may find for it. first, ill say i used to work at a bobcat dealer as a mechanic, and im more than familiar with diesels and these machines, so maintenance and basic repair isnt an issue.
> 
> .


If I was a ex mechanic of Bobcat Be a no brainer Pick Bobcat


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

pipelayer;1906023 said:


> As far as tracks go in snow, I hear theyre worse than wheel machines.


Depends. The tracks on the caterpillar machines with the asv undercarriage go pretty well in the snow. Anything else you'll need to buy a set of snow tracks. FWIW, I'd steer clear of the asv undercarriage. High maintenance and expensive to replace. When I buy another track skid I'd rather spend the 2k for tracks instead of undercarriage parts.


----------



## mr.lawn works (Sep 16, 2010)

I am a bobcat guy an would go with one of them... Another point not a sole has touched on is 2 speed machines I wouldn't consider plowing without the 2 speed, wheel machines are the only way 2 go imo with all the weather conditions for a snow fighter has to deal with!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Your going to pay a premium for a track machine & your maintenance costs will be higher(some more than others, as some have mentioned already). If the primary use of this machine is snow work, look at 2spd tire machines. And beings you worked for Bobcat, i'm surprised your looking at anything but. From what info you've given so far, I'd be looking at the S185, S205, & S220 models.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Have an ASV - tracks work great in snow. Push back snow banks no problem. Neighbor has a teacked Bobcat, but the tracks are the larger flat lug type. I drove it ince in snow snd it was terrible traction wise compared to my ASV.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

peteo1;1906071 said:


> Depends. The tracks on the caterpillar machines with the asv undercarriage go pretty well in the snow. Anything else you'll need to buy a set of snow tracks. FWIW, I'd steer clear of the asv undercarriage. High maintenance and expensive to replace. When I buy another track skid I'd rather spend the 2k for tracks instead of undercarriage parts.


I agree 100%


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

snocrete;1906559 said:


> Your going to pay a premium for a track machine & your maintenance costs will be higher(some more than others, as some have mentioned already). If the primary use of this machine is snow work, look at 2spd tire machines. And beings you worked for Bobcat, i'm surprised your looking at anything but. From what info you've given so far, I'd be looking at the S185, S205, & S220 models.


i agree with you no question, the cat just happens to be available from a local guy who is meticulous about his maintenance, and it is a CLEAN low hours machine. as far as bobcats go, id be spending comparable money on a newer s205, but i havent even begun to look at newer machines, other than that cat. i was looking at 773g machines, and an older 853. if i was going to spend between 15-20k on that cat , maybe i should gear my bobcat focus newer as well. and as far as the 2 speed machines go, its a night and day difference from the older machines, as im sure you know.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Here is my input as I own both machines very close in years to what you are looking at.

I have a 2001 863G Series and a Cat 2006 Cat 236B Series

Bobcat... great machine... excuse my french, but f*** that for snow removal. I switched with one of my operators during a blizzard event and let him run my truck as his "legs were cramping." I ran one for only around 18 hours during a blizzard and I could not walk right for a week after that. Foot controls suck for multiple days of plowing. Also, the full motion of moving your arms back and forth to get forward and backwards motion gets old after multiple hours. I like the simplicity of Bobcat, they are a great dependable construction machine. 2000 year cab... ok at best. The newer ones seem to be better.

Cat... yet another great machine. Pilot controls rock for snow. Set the push box and go. The small motions that are required to change directions or bucket position make for far less fatigue. They are also way faster for standard dirt work. Much more responsive, quicker acting, and far less operator fatigue over an extended period of time. The suck in mud as with a dual lever machine, you have the ability to jack the controls in all over and control one side at a time. Pilot controls do not allow for that, you are not able to spin one side forward and one side backwards at the same time. As for the cab... yeah, they got that right. It is quite, clean, and downright hot in the cold weather.

I have been a Bobcat guy for years. All others were junk to me. If I have my choice to buy another machine, it will be another Cat. Hate to say it...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Wow... sorry for the long post, just kept thinking of more.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Philbilly2;1963368 said:


> Here is my input as I own both machines very close in years to what you are looking at.
> 
> I have a 2001 863G Series and a Cat 2006 Cat 236B Series
> 
> ...


I wonder if the Bobcat controls Hand/Foot was a pain to run in snow for a long time.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Cat cab is better. As fast as controls you can get "ISO" controls on a bobcat. Snow only-Cat, if year around I like bobcat only because you can switch controls with the flip of a switch, so in mud you have individual controls or everywhere else you have ISO. But cat makes a better cab honestly. 

I'm comparing a new 289d to a new T750 btw.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

beanz27;1963669 said:


> Cat cab is better. As fast as controls you can get "ISO" controls on a bobcat. Snow only-Cat, if year around I like bobcat only because you can switch controls with the flip of a switch, so in mud you have individual controls or everywhere else you have ISO. But cat makes a better cab honestly.
> 
> I'm comparing a new 289d to a new T750 btw.


Were ACS controls on bobcat available in 2000?


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Philbilly2;1963723 said:


> Were ACS controls on bobcat available in 2000?


I don't believe so, you could get "H" controls but not ISO pilot controls, but I'm not positive


----------



## harrison6jd (Oct 31, 2003)

I own a 247b. 3000 hours and put my second set of tracks on at 2200 hours. at 1200 hpurs I needed to rebuild a few wheels with new bearings and seals and it is a parts of regular yearly maintenance now. they all don't need rebuilding at the same time but you should pull the tracks at east once a year to check play in the wheels. I do it twice a year and keep ahead of it. if you run the wheels with wiped out bearings, you will destroy the wheel and need to replace the whole wheel instead of just bearing and seals. water seems to be the killer. once the water gets past the seal and inside the bearing, its down hill from there. does it cost more to operate and maintain, you bet your ass. are there benefits, you bet your ass. I have never been stuck, ever. I have been pulling out wheeled machines for 2 weeks here in new England with all the snow we have. it is not physically faster than wheeled machine but you can operate it faster because it gives a smoother ride. the length of the tracks spans smaller bumps and give fantastic stability. not nearly as bouncy as a wheeled machine. if repairs are needed. I can get cat parts next day. joystick controls do make long hours more tolerabe, if you get the 2005 cat, be sure the motor or at least the head gasket has been updated. there were issues with weak head gaskets in 05. every 05 I know of needed one or the other. mine is an 05, head gasket went after 2 years and 500 hours, cat replaced the motor even though it was out of warranty. now im a cat guy. both machine will make you money though.


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

i would love a selectable joystick bobcat wheeled machine, its a bit newer and out of my price range, that cat 247b sold a while back, im looking at a 262 now i believe it is, its a wheel machine as well. its primary use is going to be snow as said before, but it looks like its shifted to removal and loading dock duty. i may also get a blower for it as well. i stumbled upon a 773g for a stupid cheap price, so i think im going to go that route. on the other hand there is an auction coming up, and i dont plan on missing out on any deals on a cat either.


----------



## xbl003x (Nov 30, 2007)

Cat all the way!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Not sure if you got a machine already, but I rented a new T750 bobcat the other day to cover the lack of 3 machines a one time and they suck. 

Underpowered Junk..


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

We ran cat machine as an extra with tracks due to 16 inch snow fall. Didnt mind machine but those tracks in snow/slush,ice no good. i run all BC currently.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

The s750 is under powerd but the 770 is a monster.


----------



## brasski (Dec 15, 2011)

Don't agree with that my S750 with westside tire kit and a Boss 10' pusher is an animal


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

brasski;2061819 said:


> Don't agree with that my S750 with westside tire kit and a Boss 10' pusher is an animal


They may work in snow, tooth bucket trying to cut clay... No.


----------



## brasski (Dec 15, 2011)

I haven't needed a tooth bucket on mine have a Bobcat e35 excavator but its 85 horse so hard to believe.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Buy a Bobcat 650 2 speed with the advanced controls. Handles a 10' pusher no problem.


----------

